# Recommend a compact?



## READER84 (Feb 19, 2013)

Can anyone recommend a decent compact camera? Looking at £200 max really 

Thanks


----------



## HOW5ER (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm too on the hunt for a decent camera mate, Groupon seem to have a deal but a bit more than £200 iirc


----------



## READER84 (Feb 19, 2013)

Cant find it on Groupon. Ive got a bridge camera but want another compact for the Mrs.


----------



## ZetecEmma (May 20, 2013)

Canon powershot SX260 is a very good little compact camera and is currently £149 in currys.
I've got the older SX230 as a pocket camera when I don't want to use my 5Dmkii and can honestly say it takes a great picture


----------



## READER84 (Feb 19, 2013)

Funnily enough thats the one I've just been looking at


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Lumix range for me. Surpass some DSLRs i've seen. Stunning range of cameras.


----------



## READER84 (Feb 19, 2013)

gally said:


> Lumix range for me. Surpass some DSLRs i've seen. Stunning range of cameras.


Specifically? Not all Lumix are good!


----------



## READER84 (Feb 19, 2013)

ZetecEmma said:


> Canon powershot SX260 is a very good little compact camera and is currently £149 in currys.
> I've got the older SX230 as a pocket camera when I don't want to use my 5Dmkii and can honestly say it takes a great picture


Is the SX240 the same camera but without the GPS?


----------



## ZetecEmma (May 20, 2013)

The sx240 is the older version of the sx260, The sx230 is the same as the sx220 but with gps.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Panasonic TZ-35 (or TZ-25 if you want a bit of a bargain on older models) if you want to spend a bit less.

Or at the top of budget, Canon S100 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-CANON-POWERSHOT-S100-DIGITAL-CAMERA-SILVER-UK-/350867522415?pt=UK_CamerasPhoto_DigitalCameras_DigitalCameras_JN&hash=item51b155836f


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Not looked at prices but my mates camera is great. Its a nikon cool pix one.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Sony Cyber-shot DSC-WX200 for me I got one recently great picture from holiday has some very good review and wifi etc etc


----------



## READER84 (Feb 19, 2013)

ZetecEmma said:


> The sx240 is the older version of the sx260, The sx230 is the same as the sx220 but with gps.


Confused! Lol


----------



## ZetecEmma (May 20, 2013)

Canon enjoy confusing us lol!!
Basically Canon bring out certain models that only certain places can stock i.e Currys or Jessops.

The powershot SX240 is the slightly older version of the SX260 and doesnt have GPS.
The powershot SX220 is again the slightly older version of the SX230 and again doesnt have GPS.
Basically the lower the number the older the camera i.e the SX260 is the current model, where as my SX230 is now classed as old.
Hope that helps.
If not some of the new Sony stuff is amazing quality, this one is an awesome bit of kit for the money
http://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/camera...ompact-digital-camera-black-21322602-pdt.html


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

do you want a new one? 
if not, you can find a sony Hx1 or H200, for a good price.. sorry I read again you said compact.

canon sx280, smaller.


----------

